
FCC net neutrality rule upheld on appeal - gregwtmtno
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/06/net-neutrality-and-title-ii-win-in-court-as-isps-lose-case-against-fcc/
======
pdabbadabba
Full opinion: [https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2016/06/net-n...](https://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-
content/uploads/2016/06/net-neutrality-dc-circuit.pdf)

